# Zu alt fürs Schlagzeug



## svennson (24. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich hatte mir schon seit etwas längerer Zeit mal überlegt endlich mal musikalisch ein bissle aktiv zu werden. Ich wollte entweder mit Schalgzeug spielen oder Gitarre anfangen, aber da sich im Moment ja jeder ne Gitarre kauft würde ich dann eher zum Schlagzeug tendieren.
Nun weiss ich nur nicht, ob es sich mit 19 Jahren überhaupt noch lohnt mit sowas anzufangen, da ich auch keine evtl. benötigeten musikalischen Vorkenntnisse besitze.
Wollt halt mal eure Meinung zu dem Thema hören, btw. falls jemand Erfahrung damit hat könnte er mal nen kleinen Bericht geben, ob es sehr schwer ist sowas zu lernen.

MFG,
Sven


----------



## m3000 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Sven, 

  Du bist *nie *zu alt, um Musik zu machen. Es macht immer Spass. Ich habe auch erst mit 21 angefangen Gitarre zu spielen. Klar ist es dann manchmal komisch, wenn Typen, die Jahre jünger sind als Du, viel besser spielen können, weil sie schon länger spielen. Und die alten spielen auch schon länger. Aber lass Dir von einem 32jährigen gesagt sein: Das wird immer so bleiben, in immer neuen Bereichen. Wenn Du Bock hast zu spielen, dann mach's. Wenn Du hoffnungslos untalentiert bist, kannst Du immer noch aufhören und statt dessen leidenschaftlicher Schachspieler werden oder weiss der Geier was. 
  Echt, lass die verkopften Überlegungen sein und leg los. 

  Gruss
  Marcus


----------



## sisela (25. Juni 2005)

Als ich das Thema gelesen habe, dachte ich du bist 60. und selbst dann ist es doch egal. Sicherlich lernt man im jungen Alter schneller aber wenn du ein Ziel vor Augen hast und es dir Spass macht, dann kann man auch mit 77. E-Gitarre lernen.

mfg


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Juni 2005)

sisela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als ich das Thema gelesen habe, dachte ich du bist 60.


Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen 50 - 60 Jahre 


 Mit 19 biste nicht zu alt, zu alt würde auch mehr von der Körperlichen verfassung ableiten.
 70 Jähriger mit Windel und Gelenk Problemen, ist Defintiv nicht geeignet Schlagzeig zu Spielen.
 Ich habe mit 12 angefangen. Wenn es dir wirklich Spaß macht so wie mir dann lernst du es auch recht Schnell, vorteilhaft ist es jemand zu haben der zeigt wie man anfängt, und die Grundlegenden Köperhaltungen zeigt.

 Ahso was ich dir noch sagen möchte ist,  du bekommst mächtig Hornhaut an den innenflächen der Hände durch die Reibung der Sticks.
 Ausserdem solltest du auch bei der auswahl der Sticks gründlich schauen und Testen.
 Kunstoff teile kannste vergessem 

 Nun willst wissen ob es Schwer ist sowas zu Lernen.
 Jain, Das Schlagzeug Spielen an sich ist nicht Schwer, das eintige was wirklich schwer ist am anfang, ist die Unabhängige Koordination der beiden Füße und Hände.
 Oft tritt am anfang das Problem auf das beide arme gleichzeitig Schlagen wo sie beide Hintereinander folgen sollten, oder aber du tritts mit dem Linken fuss beim Hi-Hat und haust Parallel mit der rechten hand auf die Hi-Hat und Zack hat dein Rechter fußß die Bass-Drum betätigt.

 Das musst du Lernen, am besten Langsam und Schritt für Schritt immer Schneller werden und eigene Fehler Lokalisieren und beseitigen.


 Ich hoffe das Hilft


 Gruß


----------



## svennson (28. Juni 2005)

Hi,
danke fürdas Feedback.
Das animiert mich dann ja noch mehr endlich mal anzufangen


----------



## möp (29. Juni 2005)

Wenn du ein günstiges Drumset brauchst, kannste meins haben.


----------



## schutzgeist (29. Juni 2005)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jain, Das Schlagzeug Spielen an sich ist nicht Schwer, das eintige was wirklich schwer ist am anfang, ist die Unabhängige Koordination der beiden Füße und Hände.
> Oft tritt am anfang das Problem auf das beide arme gleichzeitig Schlagen wo sie beide Hintereinander folgen sollten, oder aber du tritts mit dem Linken fuss beim Hi-Hat und haust Parallel mit der rechten hand auf die Hi-Hat und Zack hat dein Rechter fußß die Bass-Drum betätigt.
> 
> Das musst du Lernen, am besten Langsam und Schritt für Schritt immer Schneller werden und eigene Fehler Lokalisieren und beseitigen.



Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Fahrschulzeit  
Da weiß man am Anfang auch nicht, wie man seine Gliedmaßen am besten koordiniert   

Ansonsten schließ ich mich mal an. Wenn du Bock dazu hast, wieso nicht


----------



## relieves (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo an Alle,
Auf der Suche nach Schlagzeug-Infos hier bei Euch gelandet.
Kurze Erklärung : Zwei meiner Brüder sind seit über 1 Jahr zusammen im Shantychor.
Der ältere (55 Jahre) und zugleich der unmusikalischere der Beiden, hat nun auf Anregung
eines anderen Chormitgliedes (Gitarrenspieler) angefangen Gitarren spielen zu erlernen.
Ziel soll sein, in 2 Jahren den Chor mit der Gitarre zu begleiten.
Bruder Nr. 2 (51 Jahre) , musikalisch sehr begabt meinte nun zu Bruder 1, wenn er das
Gitarren spielen durchzieht, wird er in 1 Jahr wieder anfangen Keyboard zu spielen ( was er so schon gut kann).
Nun zu mir und meinem Anliegen (42 Jahre und auch unmusikalisch). Als wir 3 Brüder vor einigen Tagen zusammen im Garten saßen, einige kalte Biere bei hohen Außentemperaturen getrunken haben, habe ich mich verleiten lassen zu den Worten :
„OK, Wenn Ihr in 2 Jahren Gitarre und Keyboard spielen könnt, spiele ich Schlagzeug !“
 Helft Mir   
Also, ich möchte jetzt nicht wie Bruder 1 im Laden gehen und für Hunderte von Euros alles aufkaufen, was da ist (Gitarre,Ständer,Tasche,Fussbock,Bücher + CD’s,diverse elektronische Geräte usw), und wenn diese Schnapsidee nur von kurzer Dauer ist, ist die Kohle weg.

Meine Idee ist, ich kaufe mir erstmal nur Sticks und ein Metronom.
Jetzt werden erstmal einfache Takte und überhaupt das längere Halten dieser Takte geübt.
Nebenher werden Noten erlernt und


> die Unabhängige Koordination der beiden Füße und Hände.


trainiert.
Fragen:
1.	Ist diese Vorgehensweise sinnvoll ?
2.	Kennt Ihr Übungen oder Links für Koordinationsverbesserung ?
3.	Kennt Ihr Links zu Schlagzeugunterricht ? (Anfänger ! 1 Seite gefunden für Profis)
4.	Kennt Ihr ein Mittel, das ein davon abhält bei Alkohol so ein Sche... zu machen ?  

CU  (Dieter [Bruder 3])


----------



## thaake (26. August 2005)

Kurz und knackig: Nimm Unterricht, alles andere wird nur halber Kram sein. mit Unterricht bist Du in zwei Jahren fit für eine gute Begleitung.


----------



## grimmis (14. Oktober 2005)

Also ich kann da zu nur sagen:
Die Zeit läuft weg.
Ich Hab mit 10 angefangen, bin jetzt 14. heute denke ich, wenn du mit 6 ANgefangen wärst...
Aber ich kanns jetzt nunmal nicht ändern.
Fang jetzt an, mit 19 ist nichts zu spät! Wenn du erstmal noch nachdenkst ob dus machen sollst und wie, dann vergeht wieder ein Jahr und so weiter...

Also, packs an


----------



## Yoah (14. Oktober 2005)

Man ist nie zu alt für irgendwas!

Und 19 ist noch kein Alter, alter!


----------



## beeep (17. April 2008)

Huhu ...

Der Thread ist ja schon ziemlich alt, aber immer noch gut zu finden ...

Wie ist alles ausgegangen, svennson? Gitarrist? Schlagzeuger? Goldene Schallplatten?

Also, zu alt ist man sicher nie, außer, man will unbedingt bei einer Casting-Show entdeckt werden.
Um zu sehen, ob das Schlagzeugen einem liegt, kann man sich ja mal Websites anschauen, die sich mit dem Thema befassen, und schauen was passiert.

Tipp für den Interessierten: Geh' z.B. auf rhythmz.de, kämpf dich durch zum Tutorial, überfliege nie Notation und versuch mal, die ersten Snare-Übungen auf dem Tisch oder auf den Knien mitzutrommeln.
Wenn du da einigermaßen Spaß dran hast, bist du sicher für das Thema Drums zu faszinieren, und schon gar nicht zu alt.

Grüße von beeep (aka beeeeeeep)


----------



## Kosa (19. April 2008)

huhu sven

Ich kann dir nur raten mit nem instrument anzufangen...
egal welches...
Das wichtigste ist dabei viel üben und den kopf nich hängen lassen wenn es mal nicht klappt... da ja viele Leute gleich nach nen paar monaten wieder aufhören weil sie sich die ziele etwas zu hoch stecken... 

Nen gutes beispiel ist mein onkel... der ist 36 und hat vor nem monat angefangen gitarren- UND klavierunterricht zu nehmen... und spielt schon recht gut muss ich sagen.. 

also hau rein und kuck nich auf die jahre die du schon am buckel hast 

LG Kosa


----------



## Chimaira (13. Mai 2008)

die gleiche Frage stellt sich mir auch immer. Ich frage mich immer ob ich mit fast 22 schon zu alt bin um Schlagzeug zu spielen.

Denn mein Wunsch und Traum ist es ein Schlagzeuger einer Metalcore-Band zu sein 

Leider fehlten mir immer die Finanzen für ein Schlagzeug. Jedoch möchte ich diesen Traum Ende des Jahres umsetzen.

Taktgefühl habe ich schon, da ich jedes Lied welches ich höre mit meinen Fingern oder Händen nachspiele ^^. In der U-Bahn, S-Bahn oder beim Autofahren aufm Lenkrad. Immer dort wo es mich "überkommt".

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## afreaker (4. November 2010)

lol sven üßte doch jetzt schon 24 jahre alt sein`und wie läufts
also ich bin 16 und will jetzt auch damit anfangen^^


----------



## afreaker (4. November 2010)

lol sven müßte doch jetzt schon 24 jahre alt sein`und wie läufts
also ich bin 16 und will jetzt auch damit anfangen^^


----------



## Timo85 (24. Februar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man garnicht zu alt werden um irgendetwas zu lernen... vielleicht wird es etwas schwerer, allerdings zähle ich 19 Jahre auch noch nicht zum "alten Eisen"  Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen es zu lernen, hast bestimmt eine Menge Freude daran.


----------

